# Woody at 12 Weeks



## PurpleAnonymous (Oct 10, 2011)

Had an impromptu photoshoot with Woody this morning, when I realized how fast he's growing up! I got him a hoodie that covered his entire body just 2 weeks ago that he's fast outgrowing.

It is definitely a challenge to take photos of an excited and curious pup. Bribing with treats helped.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

wow amazing photos,loving Woody dx


----------



## picsbylee (Dec 17, 2011)

Those are awesome pics. My Chloe Is 12 weeks today and trying to get good pics is a two person effort!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

What a handsome boy he is, looking good Woody!


----------



## Soo (Dec 16, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, he is a handsome boy!


----------



## Dee123 (Aug 20, 2011)

Very handsome Woody and nice pictures. He's really good at staying for the camera..


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice pictures! He is so cute! I love the little sweater - too bad he is growing out of it so quickly!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Cute or what?!!

Karen xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

He is truly scrumptious!


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2011)

So scrummy & gorgeous!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

He is gorgeous! What a beatiful puppy he is  x


----------

